# CypriUm - The Ultimate Water Loop Case



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

In Greek the metal was known by the name chalkos (χαλκός). Copper was a very important resource for the Romans, Greeks and other ancient peoples. In Roman times, it became known as aes Cyprium (aes being the generic Latin term for copper alloys such as bronze and other metals, and Cyprium because so much of it was mined in Cyprus). From this, the phrase was simplified to cuprum, hence the English copper. Copper was associated with the goddess Aphrodite/Venus in mythology and alchemy, owing to its lustrous beauty, its ancient use in producing mirrors, and its association with Cyprus, which was sacred to the goddess. In astrology, alchemy the seven heavenly bodies known to the ancients were associated with seven metals also known in antiquity, and Venus was assigned to copper.

From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper

This project was an entry for the OCN Case Mod Comp '09 but I get disqualified today (June 30, 2009) for posting some ramdom pictures on my site and some videos on youtube but anyway I learn a lot! So I don't have to keep this project in the shadows anymore...!!!

Enjoy it!

*The Plan (December 01, 2008)*

Build the ultimate and most innovative Water Cooling system ever seen.
Over time I have seen all the components of a computer change periodically, since the introduction of the water cooling system has been poorly updated. So I decided to create my own Water Cooling System "CypriUm - The Ultimate Water Loop Case".

I'll use the same measures as a Full ATX Case and I'll follow the Water Cooling traditional parameters, using 1/2" copper pipes, radiator, reservoir, water blocks (CPU and GPU) and hoses, the difference will be the integration of these components with the design of the case.

*Things that I want to accomplish:*
- Custom Made Reservoir (Not like the Original Plan but better)
- Custom Water Loop (Done)
- Less Tubing – More AirFlow (Done)
- Less Cable (Done)
- Unique Shape (Done)

*Sub-Mods*
*#1* PSU - Mod (Done)
*#2* Graphic Card Mod (Done)
*#3* SATA Sleeving (Done)
*#4* 120mm Case Fan Mod (Done)
*#5* Custom Power Button (Done)

*Cu = Copper = CypriUm*

*The Materials*

- 1/2" Copper Pipe (20+ feet)
- 1/2" Copper Ts (34)
- 1/2" 45° Copper Elbow (20)
- 1/2" 90° Copper Elbow (25)
- 1/2" Acrylyc Tube (3')
- 1/2" Fittings (6)
- Double 120mm Radiator (1)
- Pump (1)
- CPU and GPU Water Block 
- 6' of Hose
- Acrylic Sheet 30"x28 (2)
- Pipe Cutter
- Bernzomatic Propane
- Bernzomatic Welding Rods
- Clear Epoxy
- Fiberglass Resin and Hardener
- 140mm Case Fan (1)
- 120mm Case Fan (3) 
- Bright Orange LEDs (16)
- Hex Mesh (2)
- Pennies (2)































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCNXrMxSEPw


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*The Beginning (Feb 14, 2009)*

After cutting all the pipes to the required measures, I decided to do an assembly test to see how the final product would look like.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 1, 2009)

subscribed because your Air Supreme EvO and Xicle were sick mods man!

Whats the penny for?


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> subscribed because your Air Supreme EvO and Xicle were sick mods man!
> 
> Whats the penny for?



You'll see!!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a very big feeling that this will be awesome. Subscribed


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 1, 2009)

I want to see it that turns out like the xicle rig of yours  awesome i mean!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Warp!!! (May 02, 2009)*

After two long months stuck in the laboratory developing this project, my site, my shop, my forum, the case modding magazine and other projects such as Orion Pax and C5C, I decided to come back and finish this project.

*First: Build the Water Loop!*































*Second: Build the Rad into the Loop!*











*"This design includes a gravitational point in the center so it does not lean forward"*




















*We all know that copper has an appearance of aging that is why I decided to sand it a little bit to get a shiny surface.*

























*First Look of the Ultimate Water Loop Case!*










Some Parts


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome!

Subscribed!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2009)

I cant decide whether thats genius or madness.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 1, 2009)

sub scripto?


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Upgrading the Water Loop Pipes!!! (June 2009)*


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 1, 2009)

Well you beat me to it.... I've been thinking of taking the plunge to an i7 setup and if I did I was going to convert my copper computer so that the structural tubing routed the fluid.  Just in case you haven't (I'm sure you have but there's no evidence in the pics so far), make sure to solder all your connections!!  Home Depot has 1/2" copper fittings that have a solder ring built into them, it makes soldering so much easier.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sub-Project #1: Modding the PSU

Well another PSU Modding aventure!!!
This time I'll mod a RAIDMAX RX-700SS*

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOADFmfUIck


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sub-Project #2: Modding the Video Card*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sub-Project #3: SATA Sleeving Card*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sub-Project #4: 120mm Case Fan Mod*

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkGcbGX47yo


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. Very nice work


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice.  Always wanted to do a copper water loop.  I've just been to lazy to try.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 1, 2009)

I think we have another member for the Bad Boys of Case Modding!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sub-Project #5: Custom Power Button*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sanding the Copper!*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Intake & Exhaust! (June 2009)*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*The Lighting!!! (June 2009)*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*CypriUm - The Ultimate Water Loop Case v2.0*

As you all may know by now the color scheme for this project is Copper, Orange and Black! 

I didn't like the first look so I decided to add some movement to the original design so here are the pics, this project is almost over next post will be the Final Pics... Enjoy it!!!

*From Clear Acrylic to Reflecting Mirror*


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 1, 2009)

Use steel wool to get the pipes to shine, much easier than using sandpaper.  Also, you might want to put a clear coat after making it all shiny; otherwise, expect to have to polish it up again in a few months.  Even being inside, it will start to oxidize and become a bit dull in apperance.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Use steel wool to get the pipes to shine, much easier than using sandpaper.  Also, you might want to put a clear coat after making it all shiny; otherwise, expect to have to polish it up again in a few months.  Even being inside, it will start to oxidize and become a bit dull in apperance.



Thank man!!!
This project is completed I already did that after sanding!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

*Almost Done!!!* (June 30, 2009)

Well guys everything turned out as planned!!!
Right now am waiting for the side panels to dry out and then I'll plug in everything together for some night shots... Tomorrow is the Big Day so I'll take some pictures outside too...


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

Well that's for Now!!!
I have to upload the Final Pics...!!!
Maybe tonight I'll do it or tomorrow morning!!!

Here are some videos about this build for those who like to watch videos (feel free to rate and comment) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCNXrMxSEPw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOADFmfUIck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stKnAfPw0DQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkGcbGX47yo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRY5JU1QaHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7NbGr9B-qs

Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Asylum (Jul 1, 2009)

Some nice work there man!!
Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Some nice work there man!!
> Cant wait to see the finished product!



Thanks man!!!
You'll see it tonight!!!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy Mother of all that is holy. Awesome.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG!!!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

Mate... that's the best thing ive ever seen. Mod wise.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

your not meant to use sand paper on metal its wet n dry paper and steel wool

usually on metal you want to rub the metal in a clockwise motion but since its cylindrical pipes thats not going to happen
"WAX ON... WAX OFF" seriously thats what i was told in practical craft skill in high school a few years ago


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow this has to be the best mod I have ever seen. It is very cool and creative!  Great job man!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

I love it! Some brasso will really make the copper shine. Very very very well done.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful work

I know many people have mentioned building a case from copper tubing, glad you did it.


----------



## stuartpb (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic idea and fantastic job!! Other than that, I am lost for words!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank You guys!!!
I really appreciate it!!!

am taking the final pictures right now!!!
So you will be able to see it in a few hours!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I think we have another member for the Bad Boys of Case Modding!



Thank you!!! 

Bad Boys of Case Modding!!! FTW


----------



## stuartpb (Jul 1, 2009)

Really looking forward to the unveiling! Less chat and more work man!! We need pictures


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 1, 2009)

stuartpb said:


> Really looking forward to the unveiling! Less chat and more work man!! We need pictures



jajaja!!! 

Right now am updating my site too so after that I'll post the Pics


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Bad Boys of Case Modding!!! FTW



You would make an excellent edition...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are some Exclusive Picture that I want to share with all of you!!! 
More Pictures are coming up!!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow that case is badass!!!!  You are the best!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> I cant decide whether thats genius or madness.



Madness? This should be fun


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

This is sparta!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2009)

nice, It looks like Xigmatek or Thermal Right im going with for PC cooling.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Xigmatek FTW!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow awesome craftsmanship! Nice blend of colors me likes it!


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

Does it get decent flow/temps?


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been ask to many question on how CypriUm work!!!
So I make a quick ilustration hope you like it!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 2, 2009)

That is some really crazy copper you got going on there!
Really true one of a kind right here!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I have been ask to many question on how CypriUm work!!!
> So I make a quick ilustration hope you like it!!!
> 
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm101/masbuskado/CypriUm/cyprium_ilustration.jpg



have you taken condensation into mind?


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> Does it get decent flow/temps?



+1 I'm really curious because I see no visible fin based radiator, and as for flow that's a lot of tubing and right angles.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> have you taken condensation into mind?





Binge said:


> +1 I'm really curious because I see no visible fin based radiator, and as for flow that's a lot of tubing and right angles.



mmm... that tells me that you didn't see the video!!! 

Here's one more time!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRY5JU1QaHI


----------



## damtachoa (Jul 2, 2009)

this is one of the best crazy design.


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> mmm... that tells me that you didn't see the video!!!
> 
> Here's one more time!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRY5JU1QaHI



I see no flow meters, no temperature readings, and no fins to channel airflow to dissapate heat.  Thanks for forcing me to watch a video with absolutely no relivance to my original statement.  That thanks is sarcastic.  I'm actually a little sour that either you don't want to show the temps or take me for some sort of idiot.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 2, 2009)

Um, I hesitate to post after angry dude, but I just wanted to say that I like how you have a few sections of clear tubing... If I may ask, what kind of tube is it, pvc or acrylic, and where did you get it?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 2, 2009)

Well one thing to remember is that the purpose of fins on heat sinks is to increase the surface area for heat dissipation.  If you want to know a rough estimate for the surface area simply do the elementary math yourself....  2*pi*r for the circumference of the copper pipes, then multiply by the length for the area.  So using .0254 meters = 1 in. that should be .04 square meters of dissipation area per meter of tubing actually used as plumbing for the fluid.  You probably would get better results if you had used more of the front half of the case for plumbing as well.  Also, how did you plug the T connectors so that the fluid did not flow in the direction you did not intend it to?  What I mean can easily be seen in regards to the pipes for the vga block.  If there is nothing to block the flow of fluid straight through the two T's then none of the water will flow through the tubes into the vga block.

Edit:  Condensation only comes into effect when you're cooling below ambient.  Regular water cooling (this case included) will only cool as low as ambient in the absolute best case scenario.  In fact the case will be warmer than ambient negating any worries of condensation.  In regards to the elbow connectors, those plumbing elbows are actually swept 90 degree connectors so yes they will add some restriction but it's not as bad as a true sharp 90 degree angle.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> I see no flow meters, no temperature readings, and no fins to channel airflow to dissapate heat.  Thanks for forcing me to watch a video with absolutely no relivance to my original statement.  That thanks is sarcastic.  I'm actually a little sour that either you don't want to show the temps or take me for some sort of idiot.



Ok... as you may see in the video is a Test one of many...!!!
The reason I didn't show you some of the main component of this build is... this is prototype for something big and better... I'll post some picture and I'll post a video too on how it work but for now that the only thing I can show... don't get mad I just want to share this with you guys...



Hardware_Mark1 said:


> Um, I hesitate to post after angry dude, but I just wanted to say that I like how you have a few sections of clear tubing... If I may ask, what kind of tube is it, pvc or acrylic, and where did you get it?



Those are acrylic I get it in a local plastic shop here in NY!



Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well one thing to remember is that the purpose of fins on heat sinks is to increase the surface area for heat dissipation.  If you want to know a rough estimate for the surface area simply do the elementary math yourself....  2*pi*r for the circumference of the copper pipes, then multiply by the length for the area.  So using .0254 meters = 1 in. that should be .04 square meters of dissipation area per meter of tubing actually used as plumbing for the fluid.  You probably would get better results if you had used more of the front half of the case for plumbing as well.  Also, how did you plug the T connectors so that the fluid did not flow in the direction you did not intend it to?  What I mean can easily be seen in regards to the pipes for the vga block.  If there is nothing to block the flow of fluid straight through the two T's then none of the water will flow through the tubes into the vga block.
> 
> Edit:  Condensation only comes into effect when you're cooling below ambient.  Regular water cooling (this case included) will only cool as low as ambient in the absolute best case scenario.  In fact the case will be warmer than ambient negating any worries of condensation.  In regards to the elbow connectors, those plumbing elbows are actually swept 90 degree connectors so yes they will add some restriction but it's not as bad as a true sharp 90 degree angle.



As I show in the ilustration that the basic concept but you are looking it in 2D sorry about that but that was a quick ilustration to show how it work...!!!

I'll post some pictures and vids with the temp, water running and more but first I'll need to make some deal with some guys... 

BTW: the copper pipe is ID = Inside Diameter (1/2 = 0.5") and lenght of the Cooling pipe is 72" = 6' (feet)...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 2, 2009)

wow
thatr's it...


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> +1 I'm really curious because I see no visible fin based radiator, and as for flow that's a lot of tubing and right angles.



The "fins" are bent into a tube....LOL (the whole frame ends up being a "rad" actually) 

If you missed the flow-meter, then you really need to watch the vid again.

@ masbuskado
kind of late now, but you could have painted or chemically  "stained" the flow meter for better visibility. (Clear coat with poly after applying color or stain-to prevent coolant contamination).

Nice build!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

Namslas90 said:


> The "fins" are bent into a tube....LOL (the whole frame ends up being a "rad" actually)
> 
> If you missed the flow-meter, then you really need to watch the vid again.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Tip!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2009)

I totally love this masbuskado! Keep up the good work!

Whens the "planned" final unvealing/total finished?


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I totally love this masbuskado! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Whens the "planned" final unvealing/total finished?



Thanks!!!

There so exclusive picture in the NMC magazine that I'll post here on 4th of July (Saturday) so I believe this will be where I reveal everything concerning this project!


----------



## domy85 (Jul 2, 2009)

Im speechless. Bravo


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 2, 2009)

Namslas90 said:


> The "fins" are bent into a tube....LOL (the whole frame ends up being a "rad" actually)



You nailed it...  I'm in love with the concept and execution.  Copper/fittings are so easy to work with and relatively inexpensive.  Not to mention the whole case is a radiator.

Now, to see the HDD mounts and backplate.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> You nailed it...  I'm in love with the concept and execution.  Copper/fittings are so easy to work with and relatively inexpensive.  Not to mention the whole case is a radiator.
> 
> Now, to see the HDD mounts and backplate.



There you got it...!!!
The whole case is the radiator and a big heatsink...!!!
HDD mount is under the PSU (2x 2.5 Hard Drive and 2x 3.5) didn't add it cuz am taking picture of everything yet!!! 

Edit: I forgot to mention there is not back plate I use extension for the VGA Card, audio and USB...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Amazing job there, I like the move to black Acrylic over Clear. One question I got though is, how would you hook a monitor up to the vid card, or plug in other perpherenials.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Amazing job there, I like the move to black Acrylic over Clear. One question I got though is, how would you hook a monitor up to the vid card, or plug in other perpherenials.



Thanks!!!
Extension Cables 

http://www.datapro.net/products/dvi-i-dual-link-extension-cable.html


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

Namslas90 said:


> The "fins" are bent into a tube....LOL (the whole frame ends up being a "rad" actually)
> 
> If you missed the flow-meter, then you really need to watch the vid again.
> 
> ...



A tube inside of a tube is not a freaking flow meter, and to the OP I'm skeptical of how well the frame actually cools.  So sue me?  I love how my questions are still being dodged.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> A tube inside of a tube is not a freaking flow meter, and to the OP I'm skeptical of how well the frame actually cools.  So sue me?  I love how my questions are still being dodged.



Guys guys... I start this Worklog 2 days ago so I need to post the whole worklog; I'll get to temp issue, the flow meter, leaking problem and many more topics but I can't jump to the end cuz then instead a worklog I'll have a Case Gallery...!!!  

Which software did you want to be use for the test?


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok guys here some missing pictures!!!
I didn't want to make the Worklog to large anyway here they are...!
Enjoy it!


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> A tube inside of a tube is not a freaking flow meter, and to the OP I'm skeptical of how well the frame actually cools.  So sue me?  I love how my questions are still being dodged.



You are not entitled to have your questions answered, nor does he owe you any answer. It is obvious the OP spent a lot of time and effort to build this and show it to everyone. Your demeanor is rather insulting, I ask you to please post in a friendly and respectful manner.

Thanks much.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

*masbuskado* the more picts I see and the further you get the more *EXCELLENT* this becomes.

Its so cool for me to see other materials and styles of cases being made.

Seriously, Well Done

(I was thinking how cool it would be to run the wiring inside smaller tubes inside the copper tubes, thank you for the inspiration)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> *masbuskado* the more picts I see and the further you get the more *EXCELLENT* this becomes.
> 
> Its so cool for me to see other materials and styles of cases being made.
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!
When I begin to put everything together I think of putting the wires inside the pipes but at the end that were to much work but I have more time to do that now...!!!

Note: This project was an entry for the OCN Case Mod Comp 09 and I get DQ'd... so there is not deadline now I can add the things I let out!!!


----------



## btarunr (Jul 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> have you taken condensation into mind?



The temperature isn't going below room-temperature, is it?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

well now you have time develop this further. There is a lot that can be done.

Its a lot like the Lego cases I build (easy to change once done). I did a lot of research on using copper tubing for water cooling, it is superior to reg plastic type tubing as the copper tubing is part of the heatsink (fins can be soldered to it as well to further reduce the waters temp). Plastic tubing tends to retain the heat traveling through it.(just like plastic cases)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well now you have time develop this further. There is a lot that can be done.
> 
> Its a lot like the Lego cases I build (easy to change once done). I did a lot of research on using copper tubing for water cooling, it is superior to reg plastic type tubing as the copper tubing is part of the heatsink (fins can be soldered to it as well to further reduce the waters temp). Plastic tubing tends to retain the heat traveling through it.(just like plastic cases)



Indeed!!!
Now I can do some things that I imagine but for the time limit I let out!!!
...and copper is the best metal to cool down anything...!!!
But acrylic tend to cool down better than regular plastics...!!!


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> You are not entitled to have your questions answered, nor does he owe you any answer. It is obvious the OP spent a lot of time and effort to build this and show it to everyone. Your demeanor is rather insulting, I ask you to please post in a friendly and respectful manner.
> 
> Thanks much.



Exactly. Instead of slapping the guy down look at the work hes put into it and thank him for posting a project log on TPU, it isnt like we get that many people posting logs here. :shadedshu



But, what a good idea.....if this does indeed work as well as it should do then it will cool almost anything without worries of heat.

Well done on one of the best and most innovative rig designs ever, even if it doesnt work like it should (I'm sure it will!) it still looks damn nice and I for one wouldnt mind putting my parts in that case.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

*Thank you all for all your very very nice comments...!!!*

I have one question just for fun...!!!
Can you Overclock a 370 P3 CPU?!?!?! (If yes = How? - If Not = move to the next Question!)
Can you Fold with a 370 P3 CPU?!?!?! (If yes = How? - If Not = move to the next Question!)
Can some one make a piece of software to Fold with a 370 P3 around 700mhz!

That is a challenge!!!
Ideas anyone!!! 

I'll be here waiting the answers!

EDIT:
I fold with my 9600GT...!

I came across this...
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadOld


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 3, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> *Thank you all for all your very very nice comments...!!!*
> 
> I have one question just for fun...!!!
> Can you Overclock a 370 P3 CPU?!?!?! (If yes = How? - If Not = move to the next Question!)
> ...



Overclocking totally depends on the Motherboard.  Every CPU is overclockable.

As for folding, if it's an 32 bit x86 app, I assume so, but I get the impression it's more.  I don't leave my puters on for long times, so I've never folded.

Cheers.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Overclocking totally depends on the Motherboard.  Every CPU is overclockable.
> 
> As for folding, if it's an 32 bit x86 app, I assume so, but I get the impression it's more.  I don't leave my puters on for long times, so I've never folded.
> 
> Cheers.



I know that but time has pass and with all this tech all over the web why don't take those old mobo, cpu and make a little software and make like a folding calculator or something!!!


----------



## Binge (Jul 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> You are not entitled to have your questions answered, nor does he owe you any answer. It is obvious the OP spent a lot of time and effort to build this and show it to everyone. Your demeanor is rather insulting, I ask you to please post in a friendly and respectful manner.
> 
> Thanks much.



My tone will be however more friendly and respectful, it can be, but my demeanor should be seen as more frustrated than rude.  My question was met with the wrong information.  I would have been fine without any response at all, and I was expecting no response as this is obviously an artistic vision.  Even saying that this was meant for art rather than temperature tests and performance would have been enough.  I feel like I'm asking a man, "Was this salad cooked in an environment with peanuts?" and he responds, "I'll show you the salad so you can see for yourself."  The point is if he doesn't know I'll walk away and be better off not eating the salad as I am allergic.  That being said... I'm done trying to explain my issue.  I understand on TPU I have no rights as moderator actions have a lot to do with pleasing the public.  Saying this much was more theraputic to me since I feel that explaining things might shake off the tiny, sickly. feeling I have in my stomach over the issue after reading your post.

@masbuskado-  Don't get me wrong... the look and feel of this case are nothing short of superb, but it's called the Ultimate Water Loop Case.  I feel your temp results would be best taken with a mix of temp sensors and realtemp, but realtemp would do just fine for me   I would appreciate idle and long load to see where the load reaches equalibrium.

Flow is a hard thing to measure and it can be expensive to measure correctly.  I don't expect this and as erocker said you don't owe it to me.  Just deny me the information flat out.  I just want to make it clear that giving me an answer that doesn't help my curiosity is pretty rude from my standpoint, but then again you've got a lot of fans who would say otherwise.  They obviously really like this case.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 3, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I know that but time has pass and with all this tech all over the web why don't take those old mobo, cpu and make a little software and make like a folding calculator or something!!!



I'm wondering if you're talking about putting a 370 P3 CPU in that copper craft-work?  It deserves more


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> @masbuskado-  Don't get me wrong... the look and feel of this case are nothing short of superb, but it's called the Ultimate Water Loop Case.  I feel your temp results would be best taken with a mix of temp sensors and realtemp, but realtemp would do just fine for me   I would appreciate idle and long load to see where the load reaches equalibrium.



The case was design to cool down the temp but right now am working on posting the whole worklog cuz I lost some pics I was doing a recovery this morning because the hardware is not longer on the rig cuz I was planning to take it outside for some pictures but start to rain here NY so I'll be able to do that tomorrow hopefully but yes the build is about taking the heat out and cooling down the cpu and gpu... so expect your information in the next few days!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> I'm wondering if you're talking about putting a 370 P3 CPU in that copper craft-work?  It deserves more



jajajaja noooo man!!!

My testing hardware was a 775 with a Q6600 and dealing to get some sponsorship now...!


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 3, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> jajajaja noooo man!!!
> 
> My testing hardware was a 775 with a Q6600 and dealing to get some sponsorship now...!



  Cool... if only you had said i7!  I'm on an E6600 myself.

As for the other question, you should start a folding thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67 , you'd get much more info.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 3, 2009)

Love the build. As always you are blazing a trail into the Modding Hinterlands 

You've inspired me to get off my butt and build "Pipe Dream" which is along the same lines just more grunge and steampunk themed...

Thanks


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, I totally love this concept. Best thing I've seen in ages. 

One complaint: why not copper pipes running to the CPU block? The plastic ones just don't look right amongst all the copper!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2009)

Abit AB9Pro, nice mobo .. had one .. served me well


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Wow, I totally love this concept. Best thing I've seen in ages.
> 
> One complaint: why not copper pipes running to the CPU block? The plastic ones just don't look right amongst all the copper!



When I try to that I noticed that will be harder to remove the CPU WB...!!!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 3, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> When I try to that I noticed that will be harder to remove the CPU WB...!!!



Yes, it would be. but sometimes you have to a level of permanence!


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 4, 2009)

So where's our July 4th spectacular?!?!?!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

meh, this build is too good, I dont even like it 

just kidding, one smiley says it all


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 4, 2009)

hey what about using a flexible paint to make the tubing look like copper? I have spent a couple days lookung for some kind of tubing or at least wire loom or something that is copper colored... but I haven't found anything.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 5, 2009)

Very different indeed how many hours you spend on the build? Also I didnt see where you fill it with water or how you know when to add water. Looks great though


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 25, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> So where's our July 4th spectacular?!?!?!



Sorry for the delay but am relocating all my pictures to my private server and I have to work on my site too!!! ...something good is coming!!!



Chicken Patty said:


> meh, this build is too good, I dont even like it
> 
> just kidding, one smiley says it all







Mark_Hardware said:


> hey what about using a flexible paint to make the tubing look like copper? I have spent a couple days lookung for some kind of tubing or at least wire loom or something that is copper colored... but I haven't found anything.



No idea... but copper tubing is a good option!!!



Fatal said:


> Very different indeed how many hours you spend on the build? Also I didnt see where you fill it with water or how you know when to add water. Looks great though



Hours???? 
6 months working on this baby...!!!!
You can Fill the Res from the Back-Top Panel and you can measure the Liquid by looking at the Res on the back of the Motherboard!!!  I think there is a picture...!!! let me look at my post and then edit this...!!!

EDIT: Here's the pic





Follow the screw fans (the left screw on the top corner) this is where you can fill CypriUm up!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok guys have been a while but am really busy working and doing some things with my site too so here is what I have to say... I enter the CM Case Mod Competition with this project so if any of you want to participate hurry there is a deadline for that so I'll be publishing more pictures with the new features.  This is not a promo or spam.  I just want to share this info with you!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 6, 2009)

*CypriUm - The Ultimate Water Loop Case*

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka8lSt40TUE


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 6, 2009)

Converting a modular SATA power connector into a "Y" type modular SATA power connector.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 6, 2009)

thats looking good !


----------



## HammerON (Aug 6, 2009)

Subscribed~
I love seeing new ideas


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Dang bro! count me in, subscribed, how much did you spend for all that copper elbows?
what adhessive did you use on the connections? is it silver soldered? or just force fitted?


I see it on your first pics now, its lead soldered


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 6, 2009)

Fantastic work! Looks great!


----------



## steelkane (Aug 7, 2009)

I entered that Case Mod Comp, but never started anything. There rules & way they have the contest setup was strange. Nice work on this mod & I might order a mag from you,, looks interesting, Good to see your trying new things.


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> thats looking good !



Thanks man!!! 



HammerON said:


> Subscribed~
> I love seeing new ideas







KH0UJ said:


> Dang bro! count me in, subscribed, how much did you spend for all that copper elbows?
> what adhessive did you use on the connections? is it silver soldered? or just force fitted?
> 
> 
> I see it on your first pics now, its lead soldered



Around $150 in elbows and pipe!
yeah I try to weld the pipe but it leave a dark and burn copper so I use clear epoxy to hold it down!!! 



Mark_Hardware said:


> Fantastic work! Looks great!



Thanks man! 



steelkane said:


> I entered that Case Mod Comp, but never started anything. There rules & way they have the contest setup was strange. Nice work on this mod & I might order a mag from you,, looks interesting, Good to see your trying new things.



Yeah is so over the place and the rules are a little messy too!!!
I think they want to increase their sales with that contest besides that there are too many pretty good mods.

I'll try to host a Case Mod Comp.  in November so I'll invite everybody nothing fancy just a regular Case Mod Competition everybody can participate with old or new build!!! I have to look for some sponsorship! after that I'll announce it!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2009)

*CypriUm - Mini-Side Hex Panel*


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sub-Mod #6
Modding the CPU Water Block!*


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 8, 2009)

wait, are the orings on the fittings still making contact with the acrylic holder? if not, it'll leak


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 8, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> wait, are the orings on the fittings still making contact with the acrylic holder? if not, it'll leak



Yes they are!!! 
Thanks for you concern!!!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 8, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Yes they are!!!
> Thanks for you concern!!!



well, it looks nice!i bet it'll look even better when installed in the system. great job!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 8, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> well, it looks nice!i bet it'll look even better when installed in the system. great job!



Thanks man!!!
No doubt about that!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 9, 2009)

Playing with Fire
Adding more lights to CypriUm

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dlZZ3WYymc


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 9, 2009)

OK now that I got my shades on I can take another look.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 9, 2009)

the tags on your photos are nice,, but the photos them self's look bad. no biggie


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 9, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> OK now that I got my shades on I can take another look.



jajaja you should look like this now!!!


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, looks amazing. Can't wait to see it all together


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 16, 2009)

Here are the Cooler Master Products for the Competition 4 out of 5

2 Case Modding Contest at a Time!!! woo wooo!!!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

That is insane. The bottom bugs me though, It doesn't look stable.

but dude, that is one hell of a project.


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 16, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> That is insane. The bottom bugs me though, It doesn't look stable.
> 
> but dude, that is one hell of a project.



Thanks man!!!

As the bottom part goes read this post please: Gravitational Point


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a question but I don't know who to ask my question... somebody can help me out!!!
Is regarding a case modding event!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

*Aligning the Fan!!!*












































































More to come!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 18, 2009)

Now paint it copper! 
Joints that is.. 


Builds looking good man. Been reading it since post one! God I love the little "subscribe" feature on the "thread tool" bar.


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I have a question but I don't know who to ask my question... somebody can help me out!!!
> Is regarding a case modding event!!!



Did anyone read this message that I posted before!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

nicely done with the brackets man


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nicely done with the brackets man



Thanks man!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Thanks man!!!



NP.  You going to paint the brackets?


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> NP.  You going to paint the brackets?



yes, black!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> yes, black!!!!



awesome, that'll put the finishing touch on it   Can't wait to see how that is going to look!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nicely done with the brackets man



Thanks a lot!!!
I was planning to do something better but "simple stuff" work better! 

_____
I want to make an invitation but nobody reply to my post... don't know who to contact!!! as always...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Thanks a lot!!!
> I was planning to do something better but "simple stuff" work better!
> 
> _____
> I want to make an invitation but nobody reply to my post... don't know who to contact!!! as always...



yeah, sometimes it's just better to keep it simple man.  However, would you like to discuss what you had planned that was a little bit more complicated?


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, sometimes it's just better to keep it simple man.  However, would you like to discuss what you had planned that was a little bit more complicated?



yeap!

The 3 fan wil turn left or right it will depend where you want the air to blow...
but the main plan was (I let it for a near future project) every fan can move independently one from the other and also turn left or right! but I wrapped up this baby is almost done with extras... so I'll take some time to finish my 2 other project hopefully win the CM Competition and the other Contest...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> yeap!
> 
> The 3 fan wil turn left or right it will depend where you want the air to blow...
> but the main plan was (I let it for a near future project) every fan can move independently one from the other and also turn left or right! but I wrapped up this baby is almost done with extras... so I'll take some time to finish my 2 other project hopefully win the CM Competition and the other Contest...



so basically fans that  can be rotated you are saying?


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so basically fans that  can be rotated you are saying?



yeap!
every fan will rotate on its own!!! and all the 3 fan can move left or right together!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> yeap!
> every fan will rotate on its own!!! and all the 3 fan can move left or right together!!!



wow dude, thats awesome, I can just imagine it  

Well, I'm out for the night.  Goodnight ladies!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 22, 2009)

*Testing the New Fan Setting...*












*New NMC Decals!*































*Watermelon Not Included!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

brilliantly done my friend 

Looking good, like where the HDD got mounted


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> brilliantly done my friend
> 
> Looking good, like where the HDD got mounted



Thanks!!!
You may know me now... try to do things a little bit different!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Thanks!!!
> You may know me now... try to do things a little be different!!!



Yes I do!!  i've followed this log from the very beginning


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice work.  Keep it up


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 26, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Nice work.  Keep it up



Thanks... I will...!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 26, 2009)

Finally after 2 weeks smashing my head in the walls finally found the final CM part... sooo... now this is what you will see in the next pictures 2x Cooler Master Socket 370 Heatsinks but what I'll in the next few post... is a Custom Ram Cooler  so that confirm my entry to the CM Case Modding Comp. as I don't need anything to enter the NMC-Case Modding Showdown 09 this proyect will be completed after I make the Custom Ram Cooler  the final piece of the puzzle...  so excited...!!! Probably I'll start to build the cooler tonight jejejeje... 11:20pm here in New York... 8/25/2009


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is the Build Log of the Custom Ram Cooler!!!

*The pictures speak for themselves.*

















































































Now I'll paint it black...!!! and will add some LEDs...
That's tonight... so stay tuned!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 27, 2009)

So here is the Complete Custom Ram Cooler!!!
Enjoy it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

Loookin' good man. REALLY good. So how far is the project completed percentage-wise you would say?


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Loookin' good man. REALLY good. So how far is the project completed percentage-wise you would say?



Thanks!
Project is almost done...!!! the only thing left is attach the side panel and connect the lights... so is 92% completed!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 29, 2009)

*Custom Fan Cooler preview.*











*So I decided to remove all possible heat from the case, everyone knows that the hard drive, PSU and even the Pump radiate heat so I figured out how to keep the loop at a very nice temp by keep cool those components.*


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 21, 2009)

CypriUm Mega-Update

- Making the Video Card Bracket
- Converting the P4 Connector to 4x 3 Pin Connectors
- Painting and Mounting the 3x 120mm Fan Loop Cooler


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice update!
Looking really good


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 21, 2009)

The only thing left to do is: Add the Cold Cathode Light, Add the Ram Cooler and Polish!!!

So stay tuned!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 21, 2009)

*Shiny CypriUm!!!*


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 21, 2009)

COMPLETED!
The only thing left to do is some night shots and we are good to go!!!
So you already see the NMC Exclusive Pictures...!!!
*This are the NMC non-exclusive pictures!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Beautifully done!



Thank you man!!!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

A piece of art combined with function!!!
Wow


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2009)

Amazing!  Thanks for sharing this build.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow.... that's awesome... well done.

Where do you live?


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 21, 2009)

GREAT WORK! 

Damn missing out on so much stuff....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 21, 2009)

amazing! temp test?


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> A piece of art combined with function!!!
> Wow



Indeed!!!



NastyHabits said:


> Amazing!  Thanks for sharing this build.



No problem man, I am a case modder so is my duty to share my work with the community!!! 



MoonPig said:


> Wow.... that's awesome... well done.
> 
> Where do you live?



Thank you!!!! 
New York City



tzitzibp said:


> GREAT WORK!
> 
> Damn missing out on so much stuff....
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks man!!! 
no problem!!! 



Odin Eidolon said:


> amazing! temp test?



Thanks!!!
Temp test will conducted when I get my hardware for my I7 rig!!!
This was tested 6 months ago but the temp was 2 or 3 degree below the regular water cooling temp... (21~23c)


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

Well the PHASE 1 is now Completed
*Phase 2 is in progress...* The Ultimate Radiator

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cfIevINq0s

*Final Video*
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWN1YXQN9TI

Thank you all for watching this amazing project if you luv this build you will luv even more PHASE 2 and PHASE 3.

*Masbuskado from New Mod City... Over...*


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I was very pleased with the final outcomes but I decided to do some change to CypriUm... so you can draw a line here because this is CypriUm 2.5...

CypriUm 1.0 from December 2008 - June 2009
CypriUm 2.0 from July 2009 - September 2009
____________________________________________________________________ The Line
CypriUm 2.5 from October 2009 - December 2009

The Upgrade will be lite and most of the picture will be posted on New Mod City!!!
So here is CypriUm as right now!!!


























Is like going backwards!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nicely done man!

Can't wait to see 2.5.


----------



## Anath (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow really sweet stuff!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Nicely done man!
> 
> Can't wait to see 2.5.



Thanks!!!
Already working on that!!!



Anath said:


> Wow really sweet stuff!



Thanks, more to come!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 17, 2009)

I just assemble a quick system with some part I have laying around this system is Air Cooler and has some extreme temps so I'll trought into the CypriUm frame to see what is gonna happen!!!











More Later!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 17, 2009)

Some here some update!

Ver 1.0





Ver 2.0





Ver 2.5












Some Clear Hose for the skepticals!





*More to come!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

looking awesome on that 2.5.  Love how the frame is actually part of the loop


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 22, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 - Oct 20, 2009

Pay close attention to this update because this is the main key for the upgrade.

Ver 1.0 & 2.0




















*Ver 2.5*




















Here you can see one of the many "blockers" that I put into the copper pipe to redirect the path of the water, I just remove this blocker because I add 2 new one for the new water path.














































I hope that you understand what happen in this update!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 22, 2009)

CypriUm ver 2.5 Oct 21, 2009

As I remove the small water deposit from the loop I decided to go with some old crazy ideas that were left out.  So today I manage to work in the first part of it, the small tank that will measure the water flow and indicate how much water do I need to fill the loop and the New (Old) Reservoir Idea.  I think the pictures talk by themselve but if you need to ask anything please do it.  I'll try to answer some of your question.   












































































So tomorrow I thing I'll work on the reservoir...
Just to let you know the Res part were the first parts that I bought 11 months ago... jajaja I'll get the chance to use it...!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work man, love this build.

Reminds me I should probably update my thread on newmodcity <_<


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Nice work man, love this build.



Thanks man!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 Oct 22, 2009

Finally after 11 months I get my hand on this plastic parts that I bought to make the CypriUm 1.0 Reservoir.  This is prototype res am planning to do soon so here is the whole build log of this res in case you want to do it yourself!

*Part 1 of 4*



















































Continue in the next post!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 Oct 22, 2009

*Part 2 of 4*



















































Continue in the Next Post!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 Oct 22, 2009

*Part 3 of 4*




















































Continue in the Next Post!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 - Oct 22, 2009

Part 4 of 4



















































So the only thing let to do is...
- Patch some pipe that are leaking 
- Polish the Whole Frame
- Change the LED of the Fan
- Put everything Back together

*Thank for Watching!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW!   That is brilliant MR. buskado.    A modder gotta have his pizza!!! 


GREAT UPDATE BRO


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 24, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me.  Excellent work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Love it ha ha, man I need more tools so I can make what ever I like too XD


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> WOW!   That is brilliant MR. buskado.    A modder gotta have his pizza!!!
> 
> GREAT UPDATE BRO



Pizza all the way!!!



NastyHabits said:


> You never cease to amaze me.  Excellent work.



Thanks man!!!
I just like to do the things that I picture in my head!!! 



pantherx12 said:


> Love it ha ha, man I need more tools so I can make what ever I like too XD



I only use the drill, some clamps, hand saw and acrylic cement... so there was not special tool involve here... anything can be done with your regular tools!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Really will be interesting to see a polish of the whole frame. I really think thats going to make this thing look even more amazing.


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Really will be interesting to see a polish of the whole frame. I really think thats going to make this thing look even more amazing.



Yeap, that's what am planning to do tomorrow right now I just finish to put some pipe together so I have to let it dry for 12hrs... so I'll start to polish around 2pm tomorrow...!!! 

Keep watching!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

We'ev been watching


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 25, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 - Oct 24, 2009

Today I take care of the leaking issue on the rear part of the frame... so here is...
Tomorrow I'll start to polish the frame so that's for today...!!!
G'Night everybody   































So the only thing let to do is...
- Patch some pipe that are leaking [Done]
- Polish the Whole Frame
- Change the LED of the Fan
- Put everything Back together


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> CypriUm 2.5 - Oct 24, 2009
> 
> Today I take care of the leaking issue on the rear part of the frame... so here is...
> Tomorrow I'll start to polish the frame so that's for today...!!!
> ...





looking good man.  Can't wait to see how it comes out polished.


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking good man.  Can't wait to see how it comes out polished.



Thanks!!!
Me too... I hope everything turns out ok tomorrow!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Thanks!!!
> Me too... I hope everything turns out ok tomorrow!!!



good luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good luck man, keep us posted.



I'll... jejeje...!!!
also I'll be working on my latest project Codename: 69 too so I'll very busy tomorrow!!!

BTW Am making the PHASE 2 of this Project: The Ultimate Radiator is only available at NMC if I can post a link let me know!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I'll... jejeje...!!!
> also I'll be working on my latest project Codename: 69 too so I'll very busy tomorrow!!!
> 
> BTW Am making the PHASE 2 of this Project: The Ultimate Radiator is only available at NMC if I can post a link let me know!!!



Why wouldn't you be able to post a link?


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to post a link?



Some forum forbid you!!!
and I am the kind of people that doesn't like to break any rule!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Some forum forbid you!!!
> and I am the kind of people that doesn't like to break any rule!!!


Post away, TPU is a neutral site.

BTW, very nice work!


----------



## Apollog (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow that sure is a great build. So the case acts as a radiator. But what kind of heat disapation would you expect from that much surface area?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Post away, TPU is a neutral site.
> 
> BTW, very nice work!



I got an infraction over at XS because I commented on too many rigs in the post a pic of your watercooled rigs.  They say you can only comment on a few.  How do people get over 10k posts over there, or maybe that certain mod that is always on my ass don't like me.   I'm just not attracted to man, sorry mister XS moderator.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm just not attracted to man, sorry mister XS moderator.



He's after you man, watch your six.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> He's after you man, watch your six.





Steel undies with a lock anyone?


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 28, 2009)

CypriUm 2.5 - Oct 27, 2009

*Testing the New Loop and the Custom Res*
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Mmu63VBsg

Just some small leak that can be fix easily... so this project is almost done by the way I have to make a new mobo tray because the prevouis loop was the mobo tray so I have to work on that... until the next time!


----------

